

Kathy Sierra on Feeling Better is Better [video]. - chanux
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/10/ignite-show-kathy-sierra-on-fe.html

======
justlearning
Kathy Sierra kicks ass! in all her presentation and questions.

a longer version of Kathy Sierra's presentation (from 2007) about "Kicking
Ass" and "Passionate users":

<http://video.sxsw.com/2007/mp4/kathysierra_lo.mp4>

~~~
tomjen2
Is there something wrong with that link? It is only two minutes long for me.

------
peoplerock
Weak, obvious presentation.

Six minutes long, first 45 seconds of which wastes you time with saying how
great their "speedy presentations are. (what's wrong with this picture?)

~~~
Sforlips
It's a quick summary of her discontinued blog (1), and, even though it's
obvious in hindsight, it was fresh when it was first published and these
principles are still ignored by a lot of companies. Go read it for a more
exhaustive read.

The blog was discontinued because of death threats proffered against her, I'm
glad she's still preaching the same message :-).

1\. Creating Passionate Users (<http://headrush.typepad.com/> )

~~~
diN0bot
she received death threats for preaching how to create passionate users?
that's....ironic.

------
johnyzee
I haven't watched the video but her stuff is 90% fluff. "But she is a [good-
looking] woman who writes programming books!" is always the implied
disclaimer, but sorry, that does not make the books any less dumb,
condescending or speculative.

Also, she's been milking those "death treats" for all they could take (who
HASN'T gotten anonymous death threats on the internet).

